# Tuesday herf!!!!!



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

Me, our friend Mike, DoomXSaloon, and Machine.......such a nice day!!!!
PSD4s were enjoyed as well.......


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice pics Jeff, thanks for sharing...


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

Forgot one!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

good lord! you guys are herfing like it's nobody's business! nice work!


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

good times as always. cant wait to do it again.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh, yeah....1st day of Spring, Sierra Hoptimum, Blue Point Spring Fling, great pizza, a play date, and the sticks!
Jeff and I each fired up a Viaje Super Shot 10 gauge. Nice.
They all smoked a dozen or so more....


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

So, fellas....Why not tell the puff community what sticks you did smoke and which was your fave of the day??


----------



## Old Salty (Dec 12, 2011)

doomXsaloon said:


> So, fellas....Why not tell the puff community what sticks you did smoke and which was your fave of the day??


For me, the PSD4 was the best, but that Viaje Super Shot was also quite tasty.


----------

